# will a 6' chipper work for starting up?



## djb6582 (Jan 29, 2012)

Still in the starting phase but getting in the bed of the dumptruck with a chainsaw to mat it down is getting old. Used all the my funds getting equipment and can't afford even A used one that will handle 12' can I get by with a 6 for a year or two until funds get better? 

Thanks for the input


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

djb6582 said:


> Still in the starting phase but getting in the bed of the dumptruck with a chainsaw to mat it down is getting old. Used all the my funds getting equipment and can't afford even A used one that will handle 12' can I get by with a 6 for a year or two until funds get better?
> 
> Thanks for the input



Yes. You have to put side markers on it so you can see it when you're backing it in otherwise it'll be jacknifed back there and you won't even know.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 29, 2012)

any chipper is better then no chipper... may want to think about a bigger used chuck and duck for more production as long as you and others work safe around it. The good side of the 6" disc chipper with decent knives it will chip pretty fine and you get a crap load of chips in a dump. Bad side is it will only take small wood and even with small wood you have to cut most large crotches to get them through the chipper.


----------



## bushwacker101 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll have to agree with stihl-o-matic, we have a 6" Vermeer and the only time it goes out is on trim jobs or small clean-up jobs. Slows you down on the bigger jobs for sure. When I first started out I went and talked to a rental shop and ended up getting pretty good daily and weekly rates from them. I just bid accordingly when the chipper was needed, just an idea, worked for me gave me a whole season to save up but didn't break my back and legs doin it..

Ben
Bushwacker Tree Removal


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a BC600XL for two years. Got tired of cutting every fork so I got rid of it and wouldn't go back with anything less than 12". Not to chip that size just to take the forks.


----------



## AshTree (Jan 29, 2012)

*6" will do if you by the right one.*

My opinion is by a chipper ASAP, don't get a chuck and duck if you like the skin on your knuckles. 1st year in it was 'Pack and stack', plus stomp and cut and then cut more and stomp. Then I bought a 4" Salsco and changed the game, same truck now holds at least double or possibly triple the material with ease. If you don't buy a vermeer you can get away with not cutting 'y's and just feed the machine, this is what I told a guy who was in the market for one.

"Just so know there is a lot of negatives about the bc 600 or 625, like, for example that the machine is over rated at 6". It is not truly a 6" chipper. It has a 6" tall feed roller and a 6" by 6" opening, meaning it can chip 4" or maybe a 5" branch at the most if you cut it right. It is also designed poorly with a square opening, doesn't take 'y' shaped brush well at all. The newer model the 600XL demoed the new 27 hp kohler which has carb problems for the first year or 2. Also has a really tall chute over 7ft. Makes it hard to chip into a pickup or store in a regular garage. Bandit gives you way more for your money. Is a real 6" machine with a 8" by 12" roller and a 6" by 12" opening with way better engine options. You can rip a 12" spruce log in half and feed the machine and watch the auto feed do it's thing.

Salsco makes a 4" machine with a 7" by 8" roller and a 4" opening that is 8" wide, it is, in my opinion better than the vermeer. Built stronger, designed better with a chute made to chip into a pick up and with a better feed system 2" wider than a vermeer. Takes 'y's better, and is a bigger machine where it counts. Balanced so well take 1 person can pick it up and walk it down the driveway on spin it 180 degrees. There is no way you can do that with the vemeer, Bandits chippers are similar.

Just some friendly advice."

Get some cash go online and find a bandit and go to town, it will make you that money back so fast you won't care about the money it cost you. Just be sure to keep the knives sharp and stay on top of the oil changes, if it has a used gas motor and it doesn't run well, 9 times out of ten it is a carb issue. Diesel's it is all about the way it was broken in and if it has a good cold start. PM me if you need any other advice on starting out.

AshTree


----------



## formationrx (Jan 29, 2012)

*.02*

make sure your anvil is not rounded off, bent, or out of adjustment. that size chipper is fine to start out ... its better then brush loading.....


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried a bandit 65 before I went with the vermeer. It had nowhere near enough feed power. The angle of the springs and 2 springs vs the vermeer's 4 it would not feed. The drum just slipped. Their larger units are awesome though.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 30, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> I tried a bandit 65 before I went with the vermeer. It had nowhere near enough feed power. The angle of the springs and 2 springs vs the vermeer's 4 it would not feed. The drum just slipped. Their larger units are awesome though.



Im suprised, the vermeer is one of the most anorexic of the pro chippers. being only a 6 by 6 inch is substandard when compared to the Salsco, bandit, morbark, greenmech, carlton or hansa which have twice the capacity.


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 30, 2012)

i sold a BRAND SPANKING new vermeer 6inch to buy a second hand bandit 65, the lil bandit has done me so well for more then just and year, its even handled being fed with my small digger check out Trees, Landscaping, Bobcat and Digger Hire, Tree Pruning, Tree Removal | Tree Operations and Earthscapes.

a bandt 65 is a awesome little machine, the only reason im looking to a 12 inch is it scare's me feeding my mates 18inch bandit whole tree, my grapple could dissapear in that big damn hole haha.


avoid vermeers in the 6 inch and if you get a 12 inch vermeer expect to need to buy a welder.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 30, 2012)

Little chipper < no chipper


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 30, 2012)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Im suprised, the vermeer is one of the most anorexic of the pro chippers. being only a 6 by 6 inch is substandard when compared to the Salsco, bandit, morbark, greenmech, carlton or hansa which have twice the capacity.



I agree. That's why I decided it was gone. The only dealers I have near me are vermeer or bandit so that's what I had to compare. I did like the larger opening on the bandit, but it didn't like cedar it just slipped. I do quite a bit of cedar so I couldn't have that. May have been the one they demoed was not setup right I don't know, but the feed was weak.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

djb6582 said:


> Still in the starting phase but getting in the bed of the dumptruck with a chainsaw to mat it down is getting old. Used all the my funds getting equipment and can't afford even A used one that will handle 12' can I get by with a 6 for a year or two until funds get better?
> 
> Thanks for the input


Barely and your helpers will hate it!Seriously I would not bother.Wait till you can get a bigger one.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Barely and your helpers will hate it!Seriously I would not bother.Wait till you can get a bigger one.



Have managed to get by just fine for years with a 6" Bandit 65XL. Tows like a dream behind a small pickup, and gets into spots where you couldn't bring a larger unit. Some side trimming of limbs required, but keep a saw right at the chipper & it's no biggie.


----------



## djb6582 (Jan 30, 2012)

AshTree[/QUOTE]


Thanks Ash im surfing the web trying to find a good deal some what close by seems most are on the west coast or deep south....


----------



## carolinaclimber (Jan 30, 2012)

*had the same question-bought a 6" chipper*

I am pretty new to the business and recently bought a used 6" vermeer chipper. It's already paying off compared to hauling brush from the job. My thought was that with a 6" chipper I could operate fine because I sell firewood. Anything bigger than that can be put aside for firewood later. The problem I run into is that depending on the job it can get complicated loading big peices for firewood and a pile of chips in the same truck and dropping them off at different places. Sometimes its just easier to make a seperate trip with a flatbed trailer for the bigger stuff. Other than that, I'm glad I bought it. Overall still a big time and effort saver even at a 6" machine (its all I could afford anyway).


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Barely and your helpers will hate it!Seriously I would not bother.Wait till you can get a bigger one.



Depends on your work and environment you work in. Equipment is contextual. Something thats gold for one person is a lead weight for others. If I owned an 18inch chipper and a bucket truck, I could count on one hand the number to times I would be able to suitably use them in a year, but I get great use out of my 3120xp and GRCS. 

We adapt to our own unique work conditions, and our gear has to match.


----------



## Jayhawker (Feb 1, 2012)

*Surely,*

I worked 4 1/2 years (managed 3) doing fine pruning to very large removals, on a five to six man crew, with a very reliable Vermeer BC625 and a mostly reliable BC935 as backup. If I had the opportunity to buy a 9" I would, but I'm in the same position you are and don't have the extra 3,000-5,000. With a little work and the willingness to get creative about wood, a 6" will keep you going for 12 years, my old boss will attest to that, and 13 if this year is kind on the old thing.


----------



## treeoperations (Feb 1, 2012)

when i started doing more tree work, i opted for a smaller chipper so i didnt have a large sum of mula stitting around in the form of a bigger chipper, as i was still doing alot of landscaping and excavation work.

as i started picking up more and bigger tree jobs i found a small grapple for my bobcat 323, ive been able to complete big jobs with ease having this grapple. its uses dont just end when it comes time to load out the wood, i drag piles of brush out of jobs, i grab standing trees and pull them out roots and all and drag them up to the chipper or i use it to pull trees over as you would with bigger machine except i can squeeze through a gap 1m wide, so a 6inch machine will do very well for you but you may just have to think of other ways to load out bigger wood if you dont wana make cubes out of the bigger wood.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Currntly we have a 18'' mobark. 14'' woodchuck and a 9'' vermeer, as far as smaller chippers go the 9'' is the smallest ive used and for its size its a damn good chipper, annoying at times since any Y crotches that are of fair size wont go thru but weve chipped 9'' sugar thru it, she didnt like it too much but it still did the job, So IMO i would try and go bigger than 6'' since i could imagine it would be a bit of a pain, but if you dont have the money id stick with the 6'' make you your jobs go faster and youll have to dump 1/3 of the time.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 2, 2012)

Bandit 65 will keep the profits your side.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 2, 2012)

Get a Bandit 65xp and you'll be glad you did. 

Rent a couple of different machines, make sure they all have sharp knives for an equal comparison.

Nice thing about the Bandit 65 is it's weight (2,000 lbs). A bigger machine 4-6000 lbs.

Even if I do get a larger chipper, I'll keep my 65. Great machine.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 2, 2012)

Get a bigger machine a 6" is a waste of money IMO. The 6" Vermeer can be a real pain in the ass when a "Y" gets stuck and they WILL get stuck in the slot that the feed roller rides in. If I were you rent or lease until you have the $ for something bigger.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 6, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> I had a BC600XL for two years. Got tired of cutting every fork so I got rid of it and wouldn't go back with anything less than 12". Not to chip that size just to take the forks.



did you miss the part about him not being able to afford the 12 inch right now?


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

When I was self employed I used trailers. Pretty fast on small jobs but when you have to start cutting the load down and stomping, your wasting so much time and energy=loseing money. I use to often rent a little 6in Vemeer. A whole 16ft trailer load would only be a little pile. You have to still buck every thing up to fit and send one branch at a time throu, the good thing is you can use a min. wage guy to feed branches all day and not worry about him getting eaten by the chipper.
Iv'e been thinking about getting one my self and find this thread interesting. 
We had a guy flip one coming down a twisty road one time to fast. I am thinking of putting one on a small flat bed truck and pull a trailer, then off load it at the job and chip into a trailer. 
I only do small side jobs so it would be perfect. That being said, today we did 3 sycamore and an olive tree trim, and had a 40 ft x6ftx4ft stack of brush. Took less the 10 min. to chip with a vemeer bc1800. It would of took all day with a 6in.


----------



## treeoperations (Mar 8, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> When I was self employed I used trailers. Pretty fast on small jobs but when you have to start cutting the load down and stomping, your wasting so much time and energy=loseing money. I use to often rent a little 6in Vemeer. A whole 16ft trailer load would only be a little pile. You have to still buck every thing up to fit and send one branch at a time throu, the good thing is you can use a min. wage guy to feed branches all day and not worry about him getting eaten by the chipper.
> Iv'e been thinking about getting one my self and find this thread interesting.
> We had a guy flip one coming down a twisty road one time to fast. I am thinking of putting one on a small flat bed truck and pull a trailer, then off load it at the job and chip into a trailer.
> I only do small side jobs so it would be perfect. That being said, today we did 3 sycamore and an olive tree trim, and had a 40 ft x6ftx4ft stack of brush. Took less the 10 min. to chip with a vemeer bc1800. It would of took all day with a 6in.




if your using a 1800 how bigger truck would you need and all the extra costs vrs a small 6 inch chipper that you can tow with a pick up


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 8, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Barely and your helpers will hate it!Seriously I would not bother.Wait till you can get a bigger one.






What he said^^^^^^^^^^

If i had my time again it would be an 18" winch chipper first up,my back and shoulders would be feeling younger.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

treeoperations said:


> if your using a 1800 how bigger truck would you need and all the extra costs vrs a small 6 inch chipper that you can tow with a pick up



I am with you, screw all that overhead and problems. I work for different company's, the guy I worked for today has all the best, newest, equipment money can buy. Today we had 3 climbers and two groundmen. I wouldn't want to pay for the diesel we burn today. I know he bidded that job 1800.00 Big truck, big chipper, big jobs. So long as there is work coming in, all that expensive stuff is nice. But if an'it making money........but if its making money, there is a pay off for sure.
Me a 1 ton dump truck and a small chipper, I can park that on the side of my house. That would handle anything I am interested in doing on my own. I have a kia rio with roof racks now. The back seats are oil soaked, I drive around with a wheelbarrow and small ladder on top, and a ton of gear in side. I don't haul nothing away. A truck of any kind would be a come up. A 6 in. chipper I could do really well.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 8, 2012)

Good thread, I have been thinking of getting rid of my vermeer 1600 C&D and going to a used bandit 65xp as i get so tired of the beating the old screamer puts me through plus it is around 4500 lbs so with a full load and the vermeer it makes for a heavy slow trip back to the yard, I am working sesonal for a larger company in colorado and they have vermeer 1800 w/winch, 4 x 1500 w/winch 2x 1400 1x bc1000xl and a woodsman 17 W/winch, 6 forestry buckets 1 rear mount elevator 22 ton tandum crain truck 2 14 ft high capacity tall box chip trucks a 252 and a carlton dsl 4400 SG, plus 8 company 3/4ton 4x4 formans trks, dump trailer equip ment trailers and mini ditch witch and a deer large rupper track loader, all 8 support trucks are loaded with 2x ms200 1x ms361 1x ms440 1x ms880 plus gcrs plus rigging plus plus plusdiesel was 4.10 a gallon in Colorado last fall so would hate to see thier fuel bill monthly, then they have little fuso flat bed dump 4x4 and a 4x4 mule spray rig, wood splitter, log dolleys, and 3 x LCF ford dsl spray trucks for PHC and lawn division, really nice to work for a well equiped company after I have been poorboying it for years, hard to want to go sell work when I am home now, was thinking of the bandit 65xp cause of the wider infeed the dual rollers plus could pull it with my little bucket van and could make a slide out chip box to go in it for small jobs I have to go back to yard and get chipper truck and race to finish by dark or stage brush at curb then come back next day to chip plus I have heard the disk makes better chips so could probably give them to HO's instead of hauling the 27 miles to GardenVille, plus could downsize to the dodge with a removable top chip box and park at the house, the fuso and the chipper is 100 a month to store can't park over 1 ton at resedential here, on trim jobs the chuk and duck or the 6 inch is all you need on removals it is a pain especially after working with the 18 in chippers where we would crane pick whole medium trees and set them in the chipper,
Paul


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 8, 2012)

"it is a pain especially after working with the 18 in chippers where we would crane pick whole medium trees and set them in the chipper,"


For me, going from zero chipper, to a chuck & duck, to a 6" Bandit 65XP has taken me to as good as it is probably gonna get, and that is fine. Unless you have the equipment available to feed a larger chipper, just how big a limb are you & your team of human gorillas gonna be able to physically drag & lift up onto the infeed chute? As long as I can keep my overhead costs down to a reasonable level, and still make a decent living, I'm happy to stick one limb at a time through the 6". With a diesel engine powering the chipper, & sharp knives, the 6" system works efficiently & economically, imo.

Anything larger than 5 - 6" is either firewood, or calls for a different disposal method than chipping. I have several contacts with outdoor wood furnaces that appreciate wood donations of any species. And it's no real PITA to keep an extra saw handy by the chipper to nip stuff up to where it will feed with no problems.


----------



## BCbound (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Pelorus,

What size engine do you have in your Bandit? How do you like it. Do you have a dump truck to go with it. I'm on the hunt for a 6" diesel, but they a hard to find used.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> just how big a limb are you & your team of human gorillas gonna be able to physically drag & lift up onto the infeed chute?
> The nice thing about an 18inch chipper to me isn't that it'll eat a whole tree, but will digest as big a load of brush as you can lift in there. A 6 in. doesn't eat brush well throu that little hole(Brush:a bunch of smaller branches like an olive.)


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 9, 2012)

BCbound said:


> Hey Pelorus,
> 
> What size engine do you have in your Bandit? How do you like it. Do you have a dump truck to go with it. I'm on the hunt for a 6" diesel, but they a hard to find used.




Mine has the 35HP Hatz. Other than a starter pinion getting eaten up, it has been problem free for close to 1300 hours.
A Bandit rep I talked to at Expo in Hartford last November said Bandit wasn't gonna be offering the Hatz engine option anymore.

I just chip into a dump trailer if the chips have to be hauled away. At least with a 6" chippr it takes a while to fill up the trailer, lol.

Lastly, I think referring back to the OP's original question, going from having NO CHIPPER to owning a decent 6" chipper is the real deal. A buddy in Bracebridge ON is now on his 2nd 6" Bandit (1st one was purchased used with a 30 or 35 HP gas Wisconsin). He also got the 65XP with a Hatz. We both have declined to buy larger chippers. Towing a 6000 lb chipper around poorly maintained seasonal roads and ito tight spots to chip up Mrs. Smith's 45' Spruce or Billy Bob's dead maple doesn't fit my particular business model.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 9, 2012)

BCbound said:


> I'm on the hunt for a 6" diesel, but they a hard to find used.



Sorry to say this, but Bidadoo Auctions (out of Seattle I think) had two go last month. Low hours. Would have picked one up (my 65 has a 25hp Kohler), but shipping cost would have made it so it wasn't a deal.


----------



## BCbound (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya, I saw one on that auction and thought hard about it. It was a great deal. I've never made a purchase like that via an auction site or ebay. Has anyone bought a chipper or big piece of equipment off ebay before? Any recourse if you buy a lemon?


----------



## squad143 (Mar 9, 2012)

If I had waited to get a bigger chipper, I would most likely would still be saving. Buying the 6 inch allowed me to go after jobs that I normally would not have, if I was still stacking brush on the trailer. 

That little machine paid for itself in the first half of the season that I had it and has allowed me to expand the equipment in my company to the point that I'm looking at big chippers (& trucks).

Will the big chippers get the job done faster..... definately yes. 

But for a start up company, when funds are low, the smaller one will get you rolling sooner.

Just my 2 cents.

Some of the jobs my little Bandit has done:





















View attachment 228054

View attachment 228055

View attachment 228056

View attachment 228057

View attachment 228058


----------



## squad143 (Mar 9, 2012)

A few more....... not bad for a 6".




















View attachment 228061

View attachment 228062

View attachment 228063

View attachment 228064

View attachment 228065


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 10, 2012)

Pelorus, do you like the bandit 65 better than the chunk n duck I was thinking of down sizing and getting a 65 so I could pull with the little Bucket van and make some kinda removable slide out box to chip into out of plywood, A lot of small jobs I work solo so will go out with bucket van trim, then go back to yard and get chipper and fuso then clean up.Plus I pay 100 per month to store the fuso & 1600, and with the smaller chipper I could sell the fuso and the 1600 and the little dump and just use the e350 I also have a 5x10 brush trailer that i haul the sg on so could haul logs on that wish one had curb side feed then I could mount the triler behind the chipper too for bigger jobs, 
Paul


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 10, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Pelorus, do you like the bandit 65 better than the chunk n duck I was thinking of down sizing and getting a 65 so I could pull with the little Bucket van and make some kinda removable slide out box to chip into out of plywood, A lot of small jobs I work solo so will go out with bucket van trim, then go back to yard and get chipper and fuso then clean up.Plus I pay 100 per month to store the fuso & 1600, and with the smaller chipper I could sell the fuso and the 1600 and the little dump and just use the e350 I also have a 5x10 brush trailer that i haul the sg on so could haul logs on that wish one had curb side feed then I could mount the triler behind the chipper too for bigger jobs,
> Paul





The 65 is lot lighter to tow around and back up into tight spots, and you can run it all day on $25.00 worth of diesel. The chuck 'n duck didn't have electric brakes. You would really notice you were pulling something when towing it with a light p/u truck, whereas the 65 tows like a dream. A couple of years back TCI Magazine had an article comparing the economics of running different size chippers - it was pretty interesting. 

My gas Woodchuck had a belt-driven mechanical governor too which is a $1000.00 fist sized headache, and the discharge chute couldn't swivel around either. Changing the knives on a 65 just doesn't compare either. The Woodchuck was ideal for chipping lotsa spruce or pine into a truck, but that is honestly the only good thing I can say about it. The relic is still sitting in my yard (have used it twice in the last two years just so the gas doesn't get too old, and also to not forget all the painful memories, lol. Will list it for sale cheap on Kijiji this Spring finally on order to put the past where it belongs.

Dropped a tree on the Woodchuck once, years ago. (not on purpose, alhough the thought had crossed my mind a few times). Cracked the drum housing. Dealer wanted $6000.00 to repair it. Local welder replaced the head bearings AND welded the crack for $1400.00. I had purchased the unit for $5000.00, so suffice to say, that dealer has never received any further business from me. He also had another identical unit for sale for 5 or 6 thousand which had an older Hercules engine, and looked a lot rougher than mine.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 11, 2012)

Pelorus, thanks for the great replies, though the 1600 is fast on small brush it is a screaming shirt and glove destroying dangerous machine, and it is hard to work slow and steady and safe with the thing screaming at me, feed me feed me, or i will grenede and take out a few pedestrians too, hard on the nerves, and been through the govener, bad gas, intake leak, radiator,and knife change and set, Vermeer quoted * hrs plusactual time on any broken bolts at 85 an hour to change and set the knives took me 7 the first time and have got it down to around 6 now so the disk will be a cake walk, and the fact that I have to leave it off till I am through trimming where with a safer smaller machine the groundy could have every thing raked and blown by the time I got my gear in the truck, will be looking for a good used 65 or 90 bandis in the neer future will trade cash plus my 1600 for the right dsl machine, thanks. with all the headachs the 1600 is still alot better than trailer hack stack and packing,
Paul


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought my Woodchuck used from another tree service. They had purchased it new from the dealer. 
The driveshaft the drum is mounted on had snapped one day (like 3" dia) and the dealer had done the repair. It was interesting to talk to the dealer at a later date about this, as they said the only way a shaft would snap is if something other than wood (ie. a pipe wrench) had gotten eaten. I dunno. I think that repair bill soured the previous owner somewhat. He also gave me an extra governor (broken) Told me it was around $1000.00
He wasn't lying. Did a job once for a fellow, and at the end of the job there was oil and governor parts on his paved driveway. Governor flywheel weights had taken out a chunk out of the casting. Must have been desperate to escape.

I also lived in fear everytime I used the brute or towed it somewhere far away. When I bought the Woodchuck from Hell, I had an old Dodge Dakota, and had driven down to Trenton ON to pick it up. The damn oxy sensor on the truck was kaput, and the truck was just sucking gas like a kid gulping down a milkshake on a hot day. Anyway, I ran out of gas on the 401, and ended up having to drain gas out of the chipper into a coffee cup to put into the Dakota to make it to the next service station. My kid who was about 8 at the time still remembers that day. It was memorable. Oh the joy.


----------



## CTreeNWC (Feb 28, 2022)

I just bought a 4 1/2 Salsco chipper today, I have a morbark 200 but my one ton is in the shop and my uncle has got my morbark deep out on his new lot which is covered in snow. So I wasn't dying to get a chipper but the price was too good I couldn't refuse even when it needs a carb cleaning. A 2009 Salsco review will soon tell us if the tiny chipper is worth it or I'll sell it to a golf course in May.


----------

